# Favorite Bacon Brand



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

So, I hadn't eaten bacon for years, and, being bored of the meats I usually cook, bought some 365 All Natural Bacon from Whole Foods this weekend. 

It was terrible, even worse than the precooked type from the box that you microwave, if I remember correctly. 

Do you eat bacon? Do you have a favorite brand? Do they have free online shipping?

Edit: Just finished the bacon. It was terrible, just terrible. "40% less fat" probably has something to do with it.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I hardly eat it now. But I used to in my younger days. KR Darling Downs is a dependable brand here in Australia...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Uncle Poley's Special Reserve, of course.

But seriously; as long as it isn't Morrisons Bettabuy range it's probably okay.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

It seems to me that the only decent bacon comes from Scandinavian countries here in Britain, the others appear to be gunge and water---what am I doing talking about bacon???


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Also Canadian bacon is pretty good iirc.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Uncle Poley's Special Reserve, of course.
> 
> But seriously; as long as it isn't Morrisons Bettabuy range it's probably okay.


Ha ha! I sometimes get Morrison's Bettabuy and in a baguette with mustard or chopped up in an omelette it seems adequate to me. Bearing in mind how much you get in a pack or per slice bacon's abnormally expensive so if I feel less parsimonious I'd rather fork out that little bit more on other foodstuffs.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Whatever suits you, I say. I just think "Bettabuy" is such a funny word that I like using it whenever I get the chance.

Far worse than bacon, I've noticed, is the pricing of cold sandwich meats like salami, pastrami, prosciutto etc. It's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

The pricing of all foods has always been ridiculous here, with no adequate explanation of why. the french or Italians would be rioting in the streets. Crudblud you're right about Canadian bacon.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Sid James said:


> I hardly eat it now. But I used to in my younger days. KR Darling Downs is a dependable brand here in Australia...


I've had bacon in Australia - used to have the breakfast "egg and bnacon roll" at the local deli every morning when I was there. What you call bacon we in North America would call "ham". Thick ham.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Also Canadian bacon is pretty good iirc.


Here in Canada, as I'm sure it is much everywhere else, you can get bacon "strips" and "back bacon" (what used to be referred to growing up as _Windsor bacon_, which I think had to do with a brand rather than a "cut".

We use bacon in very _unique _(read: NOT calorie concious) ways in French Canada :devil:- one of the springtime traditions we have here are what we could refer to as "maple sugar shacks", or in French "Cabanes à sucre", which really are found in rural areas and are typically run as part of maple tree groves. As part of a "traditional" meal in one of these establishments, there is "maple toffee" (in French _tire d'érable_), where hot maple syrup is poured on a bed of white snow, where it seizes and is rolled onto a wooden stick.  Another delicacy are what we call in french "les oreilles de Christ" (literally, Christ's ears) which is slightly overcooked bacon swimming in maple syrup. 

Tasty!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

One final note - my wife is fond of "faux bacon", those bacon-like strips made of turkey meat. They certainly arenèt as greasy, but they don't taste the same... Borderline sacriligious, but what can you do when your wife tries to make you eat right...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> One final note - my wife is fond of "faux bacon", those bacon-like strips made of turkey meat. They certainly arenèt as greasy, but they don't taste the same... Borderline sacriligious, but what can you do when your wife tries to make you eat right...


They even have morning star, soy bacon. Its pretty good, actually.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It's hard to be wrong when you're Wright.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

After learning about the terrible conditions of pigs when they're intensively reared, I only buy free-range pork now and often from this supplier which is quite local to me.

So if a pig has kindly _donated a bacon organ_  for my enjoyment, I want it to have had a happy life.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> After learning about the terrible conditions of pigs when they're intensively reared, I only buy free-range pork now and often from this supplier which is quite local to me.
> 
> So if a pig has kindly _donated a bacon organ_  for my enjoyment, I want it to have had a happy life.


Haha, I was waiting for someone to mention this. I also only eat happy pig these days:










Local Harmony brand, no added water, no shrinkage and manuka smoked which gives it a lovely aromatic flavour.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> They even have morning star, soy bacon. Its pretty good, actually.


Sounds perfectly disgusting,my man. Soy is only of use as a condiment with Chinese food.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> I've had bacon in Australia - used to have the breakfast "egg and bnacon roll" at the local deli every morning when I was there. What you call bacon we in North America would call "ham". Thick ham.


Really, well what do you call ham? The streaky very thin type bacon that becomes very crispy is called Canadian bacon in the US.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Local Harmony brand, no added water, no shrinkage and manuka smoked which gives it a lovely aromatic flavour.


Sounds absolutely scrumptious


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

moody said:


> Really, well what do you call ham? The streaky very thin type bacon that becomes very crispy is called Canadian bacon in the US.


My recollection of Aussi bacon was that it was really thick and pink. Looked more like black forest ham to me, but that's just me...

As for _canadian _bacon, I thought that was what we in Canada call _back _bacon (remember Bob & Doug MacKenzie?)


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> My recollection of Aussi bacon was that it was really thick and pink. Looked more like black forest ham to me, but that's just me...
> 
> As for _canadian _bacon, I thought that was what we in Canada call _back _bacon (remember Bob & Doug MacKenzie?)


The Laura Secord Canadian Cook Book says; The superior quality of our bacon is renowned outside the country where it is called Canadian bacon. I am from a Canadian family but not, I hasten to add ,a French one but a German one from Nova Scoyia.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

moody said:


> Sounds perfectly disgusting,my man. Soy is only of use as a condiment with Chinese food.


The sausage and chicken patties are much better. The bacon is somehow less successful, but still decent enough.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

sospiro said:


> After learning about the terrible conditions of pigs when they're intensively reared, I only buy free-range pork now and often from this supplier which is quite local to me.
> 
> So if a pig has kindly _donated a bacon organ_  for my enjoyment, I want it to have had a happy life.


If you are having Bacon and Eggs then the eggs are a donation by the hen - For the Pig the Bacon is a commitment.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> If you are having Bacon and Eggs then the eggs are a donation by the hen - For the Pig the Bacon is a commitment.


This is true. The pig should carry a little card saying in the event of my death I would like my organs to be used to feed hungry humans.


----------

